
Google charts no longer will create QR codes - pardner
Until this week, Google offered a service to generate QR codes as part of its static charts api.<p>The google page for it links to the new actively maintained charts api, but QR codes are not listed among the gallery of chart types.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.google.com&#x2F;chart&#x2F;infographics&#x2F;docs&#x2F;qr_codes<p>That&#x27;s too bad, it was a nice, simple service... pass it a url, it gave you back an image of the specified size.<p>Any thoughts why google would drop QR codes, about a year afte they finally added a QR scanner to Chrome?
======
uberman
Just speculation, but perhaps related to google also ending their url
shortening service.

